# DeviantArt Sucks



## ShinyFloof (Jun 5, 2017)

Ok so I had a terrible experience on DA and it's really changed my view of the site and it's community. About a month ago, I drew a anthro rabbit with a unicorn horn and fluffy equine tail and, just because ONE trait _ just so happened t_o look like their species, another deviant come after me for having a similar character. Yep. I'm not talking about a minor disagreement either, I'm talking about I got 30+ hate comments and even got called a "butt hurt cyber bully" by someone I don't even ****ing know because my drawing looked like the one they drew. I got flamed to hell and back, and even a rant video done on me all because I pointed out that a rabbit raccoon hybrid isn't original enough to be a closed species. Keep in mind that's not even what I drew. Mine was a rabbit UNICORN hybrid. They really. tried to make me look like a horrible person. I hate this girl. She's a bitch. I even got threatened with suicide and forced to make a public apology, not to mention she called out my species in the ref for hers and still refuses to take that passive aggressive crap out of the ref. All. Because. I. Drew. Something. Similar.

I don't know what to do, I really wanna leave DA because of this, not so much because of stupid restrictions, but because of the light they painted me in, and half of DAs community is naive enough to believe it. Don't attack this person please, it's just I don't think I should be treated like a bully and art thief for making a similar character.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 5, 2017)

DA can be a bit crazy...but don't let someone like that hurt you or make you not want to continue being on there...as long as you didn't copy her character or use the art you're in the ok. Its literally taking 2 known creatures and morphing them....they do not have title on that creature...maybe if they invented this random species it may be different but a rabbit with unicorn features...like come on now...just maintain your stance and inform them that you did not copy their character and that the features are different..you did not look up their art and copy it...your most likely idea was "hey i like rabbits and unicorns and lets combine them" BAM....
I'm sorry you have to go through that....people can be crazy on the internet


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 5, 2017)

oh my gosh...
Some of the stuff that happens on the internet, poeple need to learn to chill and hug
sorry, that has happened to you.


----------



## ShinyFloof (Jun 5, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> DA can be a bit crazy...but don't let someone like that hurt you or make you not want to continue being on there...as long as you didn't copy her character or use the art you're in the ok. Its literally taking 2 known creatures and morphing them....they do not have title on that creature...maybe if they invented this random species it may be different but a rabbit with unicorn features...like come on now...just maintain your stance and inform them that you did not copy their character and that the features are different..you did not look up their art and copy it...your most likely idea was "hey i like rabbits and unicorns and lets combine them" BAM....
> I'm sorry you have to go through that....people can be crazy on the internet



That was exactly my idea to be honest. I am in the MLP fandom and wanted to make a rabbit unicorn hybrid and came up with my OCs. They looked nothing alike, both in design and color palette but her and her girlfriend flipped over it anyway. I CALMLY told her that you cannot mash together two real animals and tell others they're not allowed to make their own without paying you, and that's when she said I was harassing her and had her friend make a rant video on me and basically tell others they shouldn't be friends with me because I'm a "bully"


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 5, 2017)

ShinyFloof said:


> That was exactly my idea to be honest. I am in the MLP fandom and wanted to make a rabbit unicorn hybrid and came up with my OCs. They looked nothing alike, both in design and color palette but her and her girlfriend flipped over it anyway. I CALMLY told her that you cannot mash together two real animals and tell others they're not allowed to make their own without paying you, and that's when she said I was harassing her and had her friend make a rant video on me and basically tell others they shouldn't be friends with me because I'm a "bully"



ahhh i see...honestly its not your fault. its that person being sensitive and ridiculous....


----------



## ShinyFloof (Jun 5, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> ahhh i see...honestly its not your fault. its that person being sensitive and ridiculous....



Exactly. Now I have at least five people who think I'm the most horrible person in the world because of this. Not only was that rant video unnessecery, but the creator had the audacity to tag me in it. Ridiculous and uncalled for. I won't stand for this kind of behavior.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 5, 2017)

ShinyFloof said:


> That was exactly my idea to be honest. I am in the MLP fandom and wanted to make a rabbit unicorn hybrid and came up with my OCs. They looked nothing alike, both in design and color palette but her and her girlfriend flipped over it anyway. I CALMLY told her that you cannot mash together two real animals and tell others they're not allowed to make their own without paying you, and that's when she said I was harassing her and had her friend make a rant video on me and basically tell others they shouldn't be friends with me because I'm a "bully"



i never got this about either fandoms why is everything a popularity contest/for monetary gain 

didn't that furry make that species (telephone) and just said "use it knock yourself out" that's how things should be


----------



## ShinyFloof (Jun 5, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i never got this about either fandoms why is everything a popularity contest/for monetary gain
> 
> didn't that furry make that species (telephone) and just said "use it knock yourself out" that's how things should be



Are you talking about Dutch Angel Dragons? Yeah those are an open species, there are rules for making your own but you can do so without paying for an MYO or adopt or whatever. I don't understand why everyone is so money/power hungry imo


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2017)

Wait wtf? You aren't allowed to draw a species if someone else thought of it first? Are people seriously standing behind this?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 5, 2017)

TBH DA itself isnt a bad place because of two nutjons and their small cult following demonizing you, but I can understand why that might want you to leave.

Honestly they must be pretty insane to give that much of a fuck about it, I'd block them and keep drawing the thing just because I'd like to see them try to sue me for some fake copyright infringement on a made up thing that is pretty generic and obvious to make by anyones standards. But then again youre probably right for not dwelling on the issue, anyways.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 5, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i never got this about either fandoms why is everything a popularity contest/for monetary gain
> 
> didn't that furry make that species (telephone) and just said "use it knock yourself out" that's how things should be



Sergals are the same way


Tbh closed species are pretty stupid unless they paid a company and are making legit monetary gain off of the concept anyone can use it, it's not theirs. I mean even with big companies like pokemon and skyrim or whatever that doesnt stop people from making their own khajeets or pikachus or whatever.


The ONLY exception that would make it shitty is if it was a small business that is trying to profit off a story, you take their idea and become more successful with it, or if you steal their idea word for word and keep every single trait except maybe one to justify a new species and slap a new name on and pretend it's yours. Its not stealing if its a generic as fuck looking creature which anyone could incidentally make.


----------



## ShinyFloof (Jun 5, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> I think you're overreacting a bit, just like your detractors in this situation. It's not like I'm defending their actions (in fact, creating a rant video over imaginary rabbit/racoon hybrid is something I can add to my list of dumbest things to waste time on), but it's not like your reputation is damaged by that or something, and as long as you're not getting report-flooded (which can inflict some damage and requires action, but not towards weird flock of people, but towards administration of the site to prove said reports as false), there's nothing stopping you from just ignoring the situation and doing your own thing until the whole mess settles down.
> 
> Really, I got myself into similar situation after having a debate with one particularly toxic folk on FA - the guy just sent angry fans to attack me, but since I was under impenetrable defense of "not really giving a damn", they backed off after a day of trying to flood my shoutbox and notes. An unpleasant situation, but not a life-changing one. I think you're only making life harder for yourself by reacting to it the way you did (with all the public apologies and disillusioned rants).



Well at least that guy had a bit more sense than these folk. When the person called out my OC in the ref, then and their gf flat out threatened to block evade if I blocked her and continued drawing what I want. Someone else who defended them did too and threatened to spam my notes with the same message about me being "a jerk". I'm pretty sure they blocked me, and I haven't heard from either one since. I was literally getting flooded with messages saying I was driving them to suicide and making a public apology was the only way to make it stop, I was getting called every name in the book over this. What made it worse was some idiots from Furvilla decided to attack her and send death threats, which even though she was being unreasonable, she didn't deserve. I never told them to do that, I don't send others to attack people.

I'm afraid someone from DA will see this and start it back up, and my reputation will be damaged. I've never been terribly popular, but there are some decent people on there I like and don't want them to see me differently because of some drama, even though I did nothing wrong per se.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 5, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Wait wtf? You aren't allowed to draw a species if someone else thought of it first? Are people seriously standing behind this?



Some people are very adamant that they created a species and therefore creating a similar species is theft...it may be possible they created some unknown species...unless its copyrighted its really out of their control. In my personal opinion if they are not the same presentation of said species they are not the same...Imagine if someone tried to say that about a wolf or fox character....like literally if you had a black wolf and all these people come up and say "HOW DARE YOU THATS MY CHARACTER"....people are so quick to attack...


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 5, 2017)

ShinyFloof said:


> Well at least that guy had a bit more sense than these folk. When the person called out my OC in the ref, then and their gf flat out threatened to block evade if I blocked her and continued drawing what I want. Someone else who defended them did too and threatened to spam my notes with the same message about me being "a jerk". I'm pretty sure they blocked me, and I haven't heard from either one since. I was literally getting flooded with messages saying I was driving them to suicide and making a public apology was the only way to make it stop, I was getting called every name in the book over this. What made it worse was some idiots from Furvilla decided to attack her and send death threats, which even though she was being unreasonable, she didn't deserve. I never told them to do that, I don't send others to attack people.
> 
> I'm afraid someone from DA will see this and start it back up, and my reputation will be damaged. I've never been terribly popular, but there are some decent people on there I like and don't want them to see me differently because of some drama, even though I did nothing wrong per se.



Screen shot and stand by your words...if you behaved in a calm manner you have nothing to fear...theyre making blank threats otherwise and its best to keep people like that out of your life. You take screen shots it can safe your own butt...it will show exactly what happened....honestly that's what i would do if someone threatened me like that.


----------



## ShinyFloof (Jun 5, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> Screen shot and stand by your words...if you behaved in a calm manner you have nothing to fear...theyre making blank threats otherwise and its best to keep people like that out of your life. You take screen shots it can safe your own butt...it will show exactly what happened....honestly that's what i would do if someone threatened me like that.



Well I did hide my comment on one deviation, someone else drew a rabbit/raccoon hybrid and I pointed out someone tried to close them and said it was asinine to do so. The person who drew it even agreed wth me. That's almost exactly what I said. It wasn't meant to be rude or insulting at all. They were also singling me out for some reason, there were others who drew the same thing yet I got singled out and attacked. Not fair really.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> Some people are very adamant that they created a species and therefore creating a similar species is theft...it may be possible they created some unknown species...unless its copyrighted its really out of their control.



I almost literally don't believe that. Even YCHs I found a little bit obnoxious; not to mention adoptables. Used to be if you were willing to pay for something you wanted to see, that's what you would get as the end result by the person you paid to do it. It's fine setting up preordained commissions for people to pick out and pay for but it always seemed a little impersonal to me. Obviously I'm not taking a stab at anyone doing these sorts of things. I'm just not used to it and I'm old fashioned I guess.

How could someone possibly think they have the right to tell others what they can and can't create for their own purposes using nothing but their imagination? Especially something as vague as a mix of 2 species, which all sort of people have been doing from the moment they're capable of coherent thought from a young age. Not only that, but it's taking place in a community where people create imaginary animals on a fairly regular basis. It's lunacy.

I could understand plagiarism of a specific character with unique features, but you'd have to be able to reasonably tell that it was indeed plagiarized.


----------



## ShinyFloof (Jun 5, 2017)

Dongding said:


> I almost literally don't believe that. Even YCHs I found a little bit obnoxious; not to mention adoptables. Used to be if you were willing to pay for something you wanted to see, that's what you would get as the end result by the person you paid to do it. It's fine setting up preordained commissions for people to pick out and pay for but it always seemed a little impersonal to me. Obviously I'm not taking a stab at anyone doing these sorts of things. I'm just not used to it and I'm old fashioned I guess.
> 
> How could someone possibly think they have the right to tell others what they can and can't create for their own purposes using nothing but their imagination? Especially something as vague as a mix of 2 species, which all sort of people have been doing from the moment they're capable of coherent thought from a young age. Not only that, but it's taking place in a community where people create imaginary animals on a fairly regular basis. It's lunacy.
> 
> I could understand plagiarism of a specific character with unique features, but you'd have to be able to reasonably tell that it was indeed plagiarized.



True. Take Pikachu for example. Pikachu has a very well known and unique design, sure he's based on a mouse but he looks nothing like one. If someone were to recolor Pikachu, or changing very little to make it unique,  slapping on another name and trying to claim it as their own creation, yeah that would indeed be plagiarism. But simply drawing a mix of two animals, a combination of a real animal and mythical creature, or hybrid of two mythical creatures and saying you're the only one who can draw that? Nah,


----------



## Wolveon (Jun 5, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> I was under impenetrable defense of "not really giving a damn"


One of the best defenses right there.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2017)

I actually visited this thread and made an uneducated suggestion in it for the topic poster. At the time (and actually I still am 99% umfamiliar with the term) the topic title confused me.

forums.furaffinity.net: Looking for (Semi-)Open Species

Is "open species" fair game as far as these people who are hoarding species are concerned? Obviously making the term "closed species" off limits in their minds?


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 5, 2017)

Dongding said:


> I actually visited this thread and made an uneducated suggestion in it for the topic poster. At the time (and actually I still am 99% umfamiliar with the term) the topic title confused me.
> 
> forums.furaffinity.net: Looking for (Semi-)Open Species
> 
> Is "open species" fair game as far as these people who are hoarding species are concerned? Obviously making the term "closed species" off limits in their minds?


its ok im lost...i don't know what that means....i don't understand what adoptables are either


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2017)

Yeah I know right? People make up a character and sell it to someone to "adopt" as their very own OC. It's fine but I also feel (from the perspective of someone who's debatably creatively gifted if I can call myself that without sounding like I'm tooting my own horn) that it's much too easy to do, and with the fact that people are just making these things with no particular person in mind it seems really impersonal to me.

Edit: I'd like to point out a second time that this is just my opinion. I understand a lot of work goes into these and it's just like any business where goods/services are offered in exchange for money, but it's the concept itself that I personally don't completely stand behind.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 5, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Yeah I know right? People make up a character and sell it to someone to "adopt" as their very own OC. It's fine but I also feel (from the perspective of someone who's debatably creatively gifted if I can call myself that without sounding like I'm tooting my own horn) that it's much too easy to do, and with the fact that people are just making these things with no particular person in mind it seems really impersonal to me.


i read that people purchase adoptables because they lack the talent to draw their own character...but in my mind why wouldn't they commission an artist to draw their character? Or maybe they don't have the ability to draw or an idea of their character..that makes more sense...im not against it at all in fact more power to them...they seem to make decent money...but what is an open species..like...what? im so confused with this terminology


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2017)

Yeh that's what I was saying in one of my posts. Back in the day you pay someone to draw something for you and that was it. We're relics I guess...


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 5, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Yeh that's what I was saying in one of my posts. Back in the day you pay someone to draw something for you and that was it. We're relics I guess...


OH GOD WERE OLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 5, 2017)

so OP I know you said others draw it but you were singled out?

Have you given them links to all the similar rabbit hybrid characters in existence to prove you're literally not the only one and they shouldn't attack you and you alone for no reason besides their ego?


I know they said they'd threaten to block evade but have you blocked them anyways?



You actually seem to be taking the situation rather maturely though seeing as you don't even want these people to be attacked back or to passive aggressively keep drawing the stupid thing


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 5, 2017)

also wanted to point out I too am in the "I don't get adoptables" club. Adoptables and character-designed OCs are super bland


----------



## ShinyFloof (Jun 5, 2017)

Dongding said:


> I actually visited this thread and made an uneducated suggestion in it for the topic poster. At the time (and actually I still am 99% umfamiliar with the term) the topic title confused me.
> 
> forums.furaffinity.net: Looking for (Semi-)Open Species
> 
> Is "open species" fair game as far as these people who are hoarding species are concerned? Obviously making the term "closed species" off limits in their minds?



It's kinda hard to explain, but you're on the right track. Open species just means you can make your character of that species and be in the community freely, while closed species require payment to be able to make a character as part of that species. I don't really have a problem with closed species in general, just the mindset a lot of the creators (and sometimes their fans) have where they think they can tell people what they can and cannot draw. Especially considering most closed species are just real animals with some kind of theme, usually food/dessert or object tails.


----------



## ShinyFloof (Jun 5, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> so OP I know you said others draw it but you were singled out?
> 
> Have you given them links to all the similar rabbit hybrid characters in existence to prove you're literally not the only one and they shouldn't attack you and you alone for no reason besides their ego?
> 
> ...



Actually, I haven't. I don't usually block people unless the situation really calls for it. But the rant video and tagging me in it especially was not needed. At all. They were aware of the difference in the name of my characters ( Bunnycorns) and said something like "Just because the name is different doesn't mean it's a different thing!" and told me "countless times" to take it down, when there was nothing wrong with the thing in the first place.

I'm pretty sure they're aware of the other rabbit raccoon hybrid OCs out there, as the one I commented on was a commission for a user on FA. Yet they didn't say anything to them. They just attacked me for pointing out it's not original enough to be closed. Calmly too. Nice.


----------



## Amiir (Jun 5, 2017)

Wow she indeed sounds like a massive fucking bitch. I'll go with what Val said here

VVV



WolfNightV4X1 said:


> TBH DA itself isnt a bad place because of two nutjons and their small cult following demonizing you, but I can understand why that might want you to leave.
> 
> Honestly they must be pretty insane to give that much of a fuck about it, I'd block them and keep drawing the thing just because I'd like to see them try to sue me for some fake copyright infringement on a made up thing that is pretty generic and obvious to make by anyones standards. But then again youre probably right for not dwelling on the issue, anyways.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Jun 5, 2017)

ShinyFloof said:


> a rant video on me


Do you have a link to this video? If I decide to help out on that front, it'll be important to have it...


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 5, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> OH GOD WERE OLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*Chuckles to himself* . . .


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2017)

I'd hate to see what a person who wants money for other people to draw a thing that doesn't actually belong to them does in a situation where they actually have a real problem that effects them in some way.


----------



## ShinyFloof (Jun 5, 2017)

Dongding said:


> I'd hate to see what a person who wants money for other people to draw a thing that doesn't actually belong to them does in a situation where they actually have a real problem that effects them in some way.



That's actually interesting. I didn't think about that. This species is being sold for DA points but those cost real money more or less, unless you earn them by selling adopts or commissions, but closed species in general usually cost actual currency, and the prices can get insane too.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Jun 5, 2017)

So I checked in on the video, and on the journal, and just about everything... apparently, I "have no right to be involved" because I chose to pay attention to the details from both sides (which seem to side with you), and not listen to the sob story blindly. Just figured you might get a laugh out of that...


----------



## ShinyFloof (Jun 5, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> So I checked in on the video, and on the journal, and just about everything... apparently, I "have no right to be involved" because I chose to pay attention to the details from both sides (which seem to side with you), and not listen to the sob story blindly. Just figured you might get a laugh out of that...



LMFAO you gotta be kidding me. This is why I wanna leave DA tbh. You "have no right to be involved" because you're not sucking up to kids on DA and treating me like Imma-The-Deer? It's even funnier/sadder if you keep in mind that all I did was draw my OC.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 5, 2017)

ShinyFloof said:


> LMFAO you gotta be kidding me. This is why I wanna leave DA tbh. You "have no right to be involved" because you're not sucking up to kids on DA and treating me like Imma-The-Deer? It's even funnier/sadder if you keep in mind that all I did was draw my OC.



kind of makes me want to draw their character on purpose >


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Jun 5, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> kind of makes me want to draw their character on purpose >


*Insert Palpatine meme* Do it


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 5, 2017)

i thought the OP was going to complain about dA's stupid admins and/or image take-downs.

A few years ago i posted a series of designs from Animal Crossing; pixelated art designs _drawn in-game_. Sidewalk tiles, pixel'd illustrations of my furry characters, quality signage and alternate grass/dirt designs. Not just flat colors and poor quality. These things LOOKED GOOD! The whole series was ripped down because they were deemed "screenshots" despite being pixel designs. Just because they were designed in a video game for use within said game, some admin decided that they weren't appropriate. To be clear, the images _were_ direct-feed (not photos) screenshots but ONLY of _pixel designs_. The only reason anybody could tell that they were screenshots was because i said so in the description. Had i said nothing, the images would have easily passed as MSPaint or Photoshop. The admin said they were "screenshots" nonetheless, they were designed in a game, screen-capped from a game and i had no grounds to stand on. i argued (respectfully) that you can't rip down art based on the program used to create it and that any other art piece on dA could be argued to be "screenshots of Photoshop" or "screenshots of MSPaint" but he/she wouldn't budge and the images were already toast by then so i couldn't make my point visually. i showed other pixel designs captured from Animal Crossing and much to my surprise, i inadvertently got a whole group of artists' pieces deleted (100+). Then because i'd but up a (respectful!) argument, i was promptly banned from the site for a week for pressing the issue. Sadly, i lost all of those designs and images about a week before the mass deletion. Now they were gone for good!

TL;DR : Dumb-as-dirt admin deleted my pixel art because they thought they were "screenshots" from a video game!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 5, 2017)

When it comes to understanding copyright, I've found that DeviantART's userbase doesn't have much of an idea as to what they agreed to when registering. I get that few people want to read legalese, but I also remember users getting all pissy when the admins had to tell them the difference between art theft and copyright infringement - something explicitly referenced in the site's terms of service.


PlusThirtyOne said:


> i thought the OP was going to complain about dA's stupid admins and/or image take-downs.
> 
> A few years ago i posted a series of designs from Animal Crossing; pixelated art designs _drawn in-game_. Sidewalk tiles, pixel'd illustrations of my furry characters, quality signage and alternate grass/dirt designs. Not just flat colors and poor quality. These things LOOKED GOOD! The whole series was ripped down because they were deemed "screenshots" despite being pixel designs. Just because they were designed in a video game for use within said game, some admin decided that they weren't appropriate. To be clear, the images _were_ direct-feed (not photos) screenshots but ONLY of _pixel designs_. The only reason anybody could tell that they were screenshots was because i said so in the description. Had i said nothing, the images would have easily passed as MSPaint or Photoshop. The admin said they were "screenshots" nonetheless, they were designed in a game, screen-capped from a game and i had no grounds to stand on. i argued (respectfully) that you can't rip down art based on the program used to create it and that any other art piece on dA could be argued to be "screenshots of Photoshop" or "screenshots of MSPaint" but he/she wouldn't budge and the images were already toast by then so i couldn't make my point visually. i showed other pixel designs captured from Animal Crossing and much to my surprise, i inadvertently got a whole group of artists' pieces deleted (100+). Then because i'd but up a (respectful!) argument, i was promptly banned from the site for a week for pressing the issue. Sadly, i lost all of those designs and images about a week before the mass deletion. Now they were gone for good!
> 
> TL;DR : Dumb-as-dirt admin deleted my pixel art because they thought they were "screenshots" from a video game!


Considering how many game screenshots I've seen on DA (heck, I've got a few on my account), I'm kind of surprised that this happened at all.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Jun 5, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> kind of makes me want to draw their character on purpose >


BTW, that journal is gone now... it went full-bore 404 about 15 minutes ago


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 5, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> BTW, that journal is gone now... it went full-bore 404 about 15 minutes ago


dang...oh well...i probably should not have done that anyway


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Jun 5, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> dang...oh well...i probably should not have done that anyway


It's fine, I just find it funny that 30 minutes after I said "having reviewed all available information from both sides, I strongly believe that x's IP was NOT infringed upon... now can we be adults about this?" the journal b*tching about OP's "art theft" (did you see the bunny run across the stage just now?) was deleted... LOL


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 6, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Considering how many game screenshots I've seen on DA (heck, I've got a few on my account), I'm kind of surprised that this happened at all.


There was THEN too! in actuality, this was in late 2008. There was TONS of screenshots of Second Life, video games, applications, desktops, you name it! -images that had _no original art_ to speak of! My images were screenies of pixel-art drawn *in* a game *for* a game. i felt terrible for getting all those other artists' images taken down too, by the way. That wasn't my intention. The admin just got a bug up their ass and was going on am anti Animal Crossing tirade! i'll bet they were just pissy cuzz their favorite villager moved outta their town or something.

_"Moving out of Shitsville, are ya, Lolly!? Not if i can help it! i'm gonna mass delete ALL Animal Crossing art i can find until you come back to me!!"_


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Jun 6, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> "Moving out of Shitsville, are ya, Lolly!? Not if i can help it! i'm gonna mass delete ALL Animal Crossing art i can find until you come back to me!!"


I actually busted out laughing at that... thank you


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 6, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I actually busted out laughing at that... thank you


i'll admit, when Freya moved away from my town, i lost my shit a teeny bit too. i just didn't have the power to express my anger properly. i just lashed out and picked on Nate by pummeling him with a butterfly net every day.


----------



## ShinyFloof (Jun 6, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i thought the OP was going to complain about dA's stupid admins and/or image take-downs.
> 
> A few years ago i posted a series of designs from Animal Crossing; pixelated art designs _drawn in-game_. Sidewalk tiles, pixel'd illustrations of my furry characters, quality signage and alternate grass/dirt designs. Not just flat colors and poor quality. These things LOOKED GOOD! The whole series was ripped down because they were deemed "screenshots" despite being pixel designs. Just because they were designed in a video game for use within said game, some admin decided that they weren't appropriate. To be clear, the images _were_ direct-feed (not photos) screenshots but ONLY of _pixel designs_. The only reason anybody could tell that they were screenshots was because i said so in the description. Had i said nothing, the images would have easily passed as MSPaint or Photoshop. The admin said they were "screenshots" nonetheless, they were designed in a game, screen-capped from a game and i had no grounds to stand on. i argued (respectfully) that you can't rip down art based on the program used to create it and that any other art piece on dA could be argued to be "screenshots of Photoshop" or "screenshots of MSPaint" but he/she wouldn't budge and the images were already toast by then so i couldn't make my point visually. i showed other pixel designs captured from Animal Crossing and much to my surprise, i inadvertently got a whole group of artists' pieces deleted (100+). Then because i'd but up a (respectful!) argument, i was promptly banned from the site for a week for pressing the issue. Sadly, i lost all of those designs and images about a week before the mass deletion. Now they were gone for good!
> 
> TL;DR : Dumb-as-dirt admin deleted my pixel art because they thought they were "screenshots" from a video game!



Wow seriously? That would make me so mad. It seems as if not just the community of DA, but also some of the staff have no idea what plagiarism actually is. I'm starting to think DeviantArt as a website is screwed.


----------



## ShinyFloof (Jun 6, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> It's fine, I just find it funny that 30 minutes after I said "having reviewed all available information from both sides, I strongly believe that x's IP was NOT infringed upon... now can we be adults about this?" the journal b*tching about OP's "art theft" (did you see the bunny run across the stage just now?) was deleted... LOL



lol I'm glad it's gone. I just hope you didn't cause more drama.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 6, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> There was THEN too! in actuality, this was in late 2008.


I coincidentally joined DeviantART at around that time. Admittedly, it was just so that I had some freedom in what I could post compared to Elfwood, which had a thing against fanfiction despite having a fanart section (yet some users were somehow able to get around the mod-reviewed ticket screening, which pissed me off.)


> There was TONS of screenshots of Second Life, video games, applications, desktops, you name it! -images that had _no original art_ to speak of! My images were screenies of pixel-art drawn *in* a game *for* a game. i felt terrible for getting all those other artists' images taken down too, by the way. That wasn't my intention. The admin just got a bug up their ass and was going on am anti Animal Crossing tirade! i'll bet they were just pissy cuzz their favorite villager moved outta their town or something.
> 
> _"Moving out of Shitsville, are ya, Lolly!? Not if i can help it! i'm gonna mass delete ALL Animal Crossing art i can find until you come back to me!!"_


Yeah, as much as I'd prefer the moderators to be human right now, I'm starting to feel that computer algorithms are becoming advanced enough to start doing a better job without all the ego.


----------



## lupi900 (Jun 6, 2017)

Last time i used DA was getting two morons who sound 14 spamming my thread with who cares. I deleted my account after one said I'm a neckbeard for calling out spamming my thread.


----------



## ShinyFloof (Jun 6, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> Last time i used DA was getting two morons who sound 14 spamming my thread with who cares. I deleted my account after one said I'm a neckbeard for calling out spamming my thread.



Sounds like typical DA trolls imo. I personally think Weasyl is much better


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 6, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> Last time i used DA was getting two morons who sound 14 spamming my thread with who cares. I deleted my account after one said I'm a neckbeard for calling out spamming my thread.



I'm not surprised by the petty drama, but if all it took for you to delete your account was light trolling, then I've got little sympathy there.


----------



## ShinyFloof (Jun 6, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> I'm not surprised by the petty drama, but if all it took for you to delete your account was light trolling, then I've got little sympathy there.



I'm gonna have to agree here. This was pretty mild compared to what happened to me and other DA antics I've seen. Anybody remember the Foxfan drama? I remember somebody drew a fox with a fan tail and they got swarmed with hate comments and someone even threatens to file a false DMCA takedown report, and I, kid you not also threatened to get their lawyer involved. Over a pixel fox with a fan butt. I think somewhere along the line, people forget that most of the time, the words  "closed species" are not legally binding, and are relying on morals alone to keep the species protected. In all honesty you can't copyright fan-tailed foxes, just your characters, but not the concept itself.


----------



## AustinB (Jun 6, 2017)

"Deviantart sucks" isn't that something everyone knows? It's filled with toxic children that cry about the smallest things.


----------



## ShinyFloof (Jun 6, 2017)

AustinB said:


> "Deviantart sucks" isn't that something everyone knows? It's filled with toxic children that cry about the smallest things.



I suppose it's becoming common knowledge now, but back in like, 2004-2006 DeviantArt was actually good


----------



## lupi900 (Jun 6, 2017)

ShinyFloof said:


> I'm gonna have to agree here. This was pretty mild compared to what happened to me and other DA antics I've seen. Anybody remember the Foxfan drama? I remember somebody drew a fox with a fan tail and they got swarmed with hate comments and someone even threatens to file a false DMCA takedown report, and I, kid you not also threatened to get their lawyer involved. Over a pixel fox with a fan butt. I think somewhere along the line, people forget that most of the time, the words  "closed species" are not legally binding, and are relying on morals alone to keep the species protected. In all honesty you can't copyright fan-tailed foxes, just your characters, but not the concept itself.



Yet what happend to you is tame to what i got at sofurry. Where i nearly got site banned for having a critical view on the xbox one one, a mod egging on troll's to attack me, other mods forcing me to say sorry after how one mod told i deserved to be trolled never happend despite him PM'ing me that.

After that and what happend TVtropes are you surprised my tolerance is very low?. Especially both were few first forums i actively joined.


----------



## ShinyFloof (Jun 6, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> Yet what happend to you is tame to what i got at sofurry. Where i nearly got site banned for having a critical view on the xbox one one, a mod egging on troll's to attack me, other mods forcing me to say sorry after how one mod told i deserved to be trolled never happend despite him PM'ing me that.
> 
> After that and what happend TVtropes are you surprised my tolerance is very low?. Especially both were few first forums i actively joined.




Wow. That's all i got to say. The mods at Sofurry need to be fired and new ones brought in. What kind of mod encourages trolling? I was thinking of joining that site but not now. That's ridiculous.


----------



## lupi900 (Jun 7, 2017)

ShinyFloof said:


> Wow. That's all i got to say. The mods at Sofurry need to be fired and new ones brought in. What kind of mod encourages trolling? I was thinking of joining that site but not now. That's ridiculous.



Yup i called him out before leaving and got him saying same crap he PM'ed me while few asshole/problem users defending him. Month's later?, found those users banned for insulting other users and that same mod who attacked me became admin. You better of giving weasyl a chance since I've never had problems there.


----------



## ShinyFloof (Jun 7, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> Yup i called him out before leaving and got him saying same crap he PM'ed me while few asshole/problem users defending him. Month's later?, found those users banned for insulting other users and that same mod who attacked me became admin. You better of giving weasyl a chance since I've never had problems there.



Weasyl is great, I love it. The stuff I post gets like, twice the views it does on DA and I can actually draw what I want,  no restrictions from sub-communities who think they own a trait.


----------



## SilveyDesigns (Jun 21, 2017)

omg this happened to me,, a girl made a journal post about me for all of her followers, I did not know my character just happened to look a little like hers ! she could have asked me privately but she made a huge drama fest about it im sorry this happened to you


----------



## ShinyFloof (Jun 26, 2017)

SilveyDesigns said:


> omg this happened to me,, a girl made a journal post about me for all of her followers, I did not know my character just happened to look a little like hers ! she could have asked me privately but she made a huge drama fest about it im sorry this happened to you



Yeah, I hope this isnt still going on


----------



## LadyFromEast (Jun 27, 2017)

Sadly, dA is filled with such people and drama nowadays. The most recent situation I recall (and a really ridiculous one) was when I stumbled upon two girls, apparently around the age of 16, arguing how one ripped off another's art just because the characters both had a green scarf. The pose and drawings were a bit similar, but visually not ripped off one another, it was just this type of similarity you get when two people who are only beginning their artistic journey draw something - early drawings all look simple and similar to another.
I decided to comment and simply pointed out the fact that one cannot copyright a freakin scarf, and I had a whole journal made about me how I'm mean and how an artist like me should be supportive of others and not hurt them (how did I hurt anyone?  )

Of course a whole herd of white knights followed and I had really, really mean comments written about me (although no one put up my name officially there, I was just called "this mean person"). Like, seriously, is "go kill yourself" a normal thing to say to one another when you're irritated? Well let's not mention all the comments going that "lol this person sure knows nothing about art" or "I bet they can't draw at all and are just jelous" (and how that one even happened? XD). I decided to give it a go and posted a comment "yeah, it was me, I'm not ashamed of what I said and I stick by my opinion" to see how they would react. STRANGELY no one attacked me, maybe they saw I actually know what I speak of?

I got blocked after that by that crybaby. I mean, I don't even care and it's more hilarious than stressing, but why make war over such a tiny issue?


Getting apart from this sort of drama (which tends to happen all the time and goes on and on) what really killed Deviantart for me is the revamp and getting rid of the "Today" page, and deleting the Daily deviations from the site's footer. It was the worst decision they could have made and everything went downhill from that point on. Back then a DD meant much, it was an honour and it really helped showcase good art. Now it's good for nothing. I've seen DD's getting less than 100 faves if they are LUCKY. Tons of great art just lie there unappreciated.


----------



## LumeKat (Jun 27, 2017)

Some drama queens who draw a lot of cartoon fanservice of poor quality have armies of asskissers ready to jump at anyone who dares to give critique. For example, minion yaoi chick posts: _x blocked me for no reason, I hate that!_
50 billion comments appear :_How can people be so BRAINLESS so STUPID?!!!!! WHYYYY
_
Also let's not forget that the theft of fanart is allowed because only the owner of the copyright can report art theft. Hooray!


----------



## lupi900 (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm i the only here find it funny as fuck how a million time more mature & having way more features the 4 furry art have over non-furry DA. The fact 99% of the userbase is nothing but teenage/immature adult trash that have no clue on copyright is why there no music section.


----------



## katalistik (Jun 27, 2017)

Deviant art... That's the last place I want to go after what I've seen, so much hate and suffering for art. To be honest music sounds the same, some video games steal ideas from another video games and guess what? Nobody is giving half a flying fuck. But art... :/


----------



## LumeKat (Jun 27, 2017)

And there's no chance of selling commissions if you set your prices higher than 2$. Even when you have 1000+ watchers...


----------



## LadyFromEast (Jun 27, 2017)

LumeKat said:


> And there's no chance of selling commissions if you set your prices higher than 2$. Even when you have 1000+ watchers...



Totally seconded. As a matter of fact, even though I have been super happy to achieve 10k+ watchers, still no-one is interested in any sort of a commission. Trades? Free art? But of course. Commissions? Nah.
That's a but discouraging.. But it shows that the community is getting younger and younger, and young people rarely have the budgets for more. Plus, such $1 commissions de-stabilized the commissions market so much that *normal* prices are viewed as terribly high ones.


----------



## LumeKat (Jun 27, 2017)

Yep, many young users don't understand how much the points are worth, they offer very polished art for 5-20 points, while 1 point=1 cent


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Jun 27, 2017)

I do not mind DA that much as long as I try to keep my attention in the right place and not derail too far.

However I do believe that DA has personally showed me the worst in some people and it's really a shame as it's a great place to find some truly amazing art. 
I know it's a bit tricky to avoid shitty people but one thing that I've gotten proven to me is how in many(Not all) cases DA support just completely throw in a copy paste message and then mark a ticket as solved.

I've had quite some angst thrown my way over the years, and in some cases it ended up being more than just a "meany" comment, and instead full blown copying of profile(which happened more than once), similar username choice, stolen submissions or even fanart given that ended up getting poorly drawn dicks on them and submitted without following posting guidelines.
Follow that up with spam and other nonsense you'd believe it would be a quick and easy matter for a staffer to look into, especially if the account was made just a day ago and the reporter years ago.
But when you get a "Did you block this user yet? Use the DA block function" and then see the support ticket marked as solved you really start to wonder.
Getting rid of such people that not only harass, steal submission but also ignore the actual site rules that DA made themselves is to mass report the specific user until they decide it's worth it to them.
Not quite how it should be, especially when the case is clear as day and not a random internet shitpost fight.

I can see how some unlucky new user could stumble into the wrong "neighborhood" and have no one listen to them, just to decide to leave a site which could give them great potential but instead just ill mannered dweebs.

Put that aside though, I appreciate what I can find on DA and the interaction I might get from there, now it's just if I could actually draw too. LEL


----------



## ShinyFloof (Jun 27, 2017)

LadyFromEast said:


> Sadly, dA is filled with such people and drama nowadays. The most recent situation I recall (and a really ridiculous one) was when I stumbled upon two girls, apparently around the age of 16, arguing how one ripped off another's art just because the characters both had a green scarf. The pose and drawings were a bit similar, but visually not ripped off one another, it was just this type of similarity you get when two people who are only beginning their artistic journey draw something - early drawings all look simple and similar to another.
> I decided to comment and simply pointed out the fact that one cannot copyright a freakin scarf, and I had a whole journal made about me how I'm mean and how an artist like me should be supportive of others and not hurt them (how did I hurt anyone?  )
> 
> Of course a whole herd of white knights followed and I had really, really mean comments written about me (although no one put up my name officially there, I was just called "this mean person"). Like, seriously, is "go kill yourself" a normal thing to say to one another when you're irritated? Well let's not mention all the comments going that "lol this person sure knows nothing about art" or "I bet they can't draw at all and are just jelous" (and how that one even happened? XD). I decided to give it a go and posted a comment "yeah, it was me, I'm not ashamed of what I said and I stick by my opinion" to see how they would react. STRANGELY no one attacked me, maybe they saw I actually know what I speak of?
> ...



Omg that sounds almost exactly like what happened with me, I got a rant video made about me and everything and I think these people are still mad, even though I let it go. This thread is more of a vent, if anything.


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 28, 2017)

I haven't been put in this kind of situation yet (let's touch wood)  but friends have, I remember one who was harassed by a "friend" because she took artistic liberties about some Undertale characters and that she "was wrong", "didn't have the right", etc... I also witnessed a lot of people (and in the end I never knew who was guilty or not !) making mean journals about each other, with more or less people agreeing on and bashing the other, etc.
Actually, when you keep yourself away as much as possible as annoying people as either ignoring them or remaining with your friends, or in the most extreme cases blocking them (never happened to me yet... but someone had blocked me for a stupid reason because he had asked me a question, I said I forgot and was lazy to check out and go look the wiki and he answered "Sigh, what a great help you are :/" and blocked me. WTF), it's a great, useful, fun site.  We can't hate a site or a fandom only for its idiots.


----------



## LumeKat (Jun 28, 2017)

Some of the drama could be avoided if the staff was more helpful and adjusted their rules to common moral standards, not just state law. If you have a fanart section on your site, why allow its theft? :I And what other choice does the victim have than to rally their watchers to attack the thief?
It's all thanks to the mass layoffs that happened along changing their logo to a Z and doubling the cost of premium accounts.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 28, 2017)

LumeKat said:


> Some of the drama could be avoided if the staff was more helpful and adjusted their rules to common moral standards, not just state law. If you have a fanart section on your site, why allow its theft? :I And what other choice does the victim have than to rally their watchers to attack the thief?
> It's all thanks to the mass layoffs that happened along changing their logo to a Z and doubling the cost of premium accounts.


I won't argue that mismanagement among the administrators has contributed to some of those issues (not least of all because of their sterling track record of properly informing the site's users of any changes), but so has the growth of the site and the amount of user-created content therein. When you're having to pay a pretty penny just to keep your site afloat, which DA is having to do to the tune of some $10M USD or so (last time I checked) just from the amount of content generated by a growing userbase that's larger than the population of Australia, there's only so much you can do to satisfy what few premium users you have without paying out of pocket yourself, and even that might not be enough.


----------



## ShinyFloof (Jun 28, 2017)

Benthehornyhyena said:


> I haven't been put in this kind of situation yet (let's touch wood)  but friends have, I remember one who was harassed by a "friend" because she took artistic liberties about some Undertale characters and that she "was wrong", "didn't have the right", etc... I also witnessed a lot of people (and in the end I never knew who was guilty or not !) making mean journals about each other, with more or less people agreeing on and bashing the other, etc.
> Actually, when you keep yourself away as much as possible as annoying people as either ignoring them or remaining with your friends, or in the most extreme cases blocking them (never happened to me yet... but someone had blocked me for a stupid reason because he had asked me a question, I said I forgot and was lazy to check out and go look the wiki and he answered "Sigh, what a great help you are :/" and blocked me. WTF), it's a great, useful, fun site.  We can't hate a site or a fandom only for its idiots.



True. While I have ran into some rather unsavory people on DA, I have also met a lot of nice people who are fun to talk to so it kinda makes up for the bad stuff I guess?


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 29, 2017)

LumeKat said:


> If you have a fanart section on your site, why allow its theft? :I And what other choice does the victim have than to rally their watchers to attack the thief?


THANK. YOU. I forgot to mention the fact it also allows itself to steal art. What dickheads.


----------



## LadyFromEast (Jun 29, 2017)

LumeKat said:


> Some of the drama could be avoided if the staff was more helpful and adjusted their rules to common moral standards, not just state law. If you have a fanart section on your site, why allow its theft? :I And what other choice does the victim have than to rally their watchers to attack the thief?
> It's all thanks to the mass layoffs that happened along changing their logo to a Z and doubling the cost of premium accounts.



As a matter of fact, the cost of the premium accounts never did change - they merely discontinued the 50% sale which was ongoing ever since the premium accounts were introduced, I think. Aside from that though, premium accounts have little use as of now. You can feature people in your journals without that, and thumbnails of art in your inbox appear without you needing to pay for premium. You're only unable to access polls, journal skins, have a limited choice on personalizing your profile (and the amount you can already do is really big tbh), are unable to track who comes when to your profile to visit it, and are unabe to take part in beta-testing, and a few more small options and toys. Not worth the premium in my opinion. Back when the premium was the only way to have a thumbnail appear in your inbox and let you feature art in jourals - it sure was worth it, it speeded the browsing a lot, and managing your inbox. Now though, meh, can do without.


----------



## Simo (Jun 29, 2017)

I find it a very messy, annoying site to navigate. It could really do with a major redesign...so much clutter. It reminds me of this nightmare of late 1990s/early 2000's webdesign, that hasn't kept up with the times, nor adapted to allow itself to be easily used.

If anything, I avoid it simply for those reasons.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 29, 2017)

Benthehornyhyena said:


> THANK. YOU. I forgot to mention the fact it also allows itself to steal art. What dickheads.


It pays to read the fine print, even if only to cover your ass. Of course, few people have the stomach to bother reading legalese when they accept the terms and conditions of whatever it is they're registering for.

As a private business, DA reserves the right to use works you uploaded to their site for self-promotion. This much is made clear in its terms and conditions, which not only does every user agree to when registering their account but is also linked on every page on the site. Thus, you have no excuse to claim it to be "theft" on the grounds of ignorance, especially when you agreed to let them do it in the first place.

Don't like it? Do yourself a favour next time and read the terms and conditions before you hit "I accept". If that's too hard, get a lawyer to make sense of it for you or, failing that, don't bother trying to register.


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 30, 2017)

I had read !
We all know it !
And that's precisely because we know this exist we all find it unfair !


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 30, 2017)

Benthehornyhyena said:


> I had read !
> We all know it !
> And that's precisely because we know this exist we all find it unfair !


Sounds like you skimmed the damn thing instead of reading it in detail.

It's certainly unfair if you were expecting to get away with free service on DA's part. I'm actually surprised that you're not up in arms over, say, Facebook doing more or less the exact same thing, allowing you to use their "free" services in exchange for being able to provide third party advertisers with your personal information. This is a standard social network business practice, short and simple.


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 30, 2017)

Sigh, I guess we have to live with it.


----------



## LumeKat (Jun 30, 2017)

I don't think they exploit the self-promotion part. They have art blogs on social media, it has to be there.

Art theft however. You used to be able to report any sort of theft without being the copyright owner. After the layoffs they changed their report procedure, choosing the option of fanart theft leads you to a "sorry, talk to the thief, maybe you can work it out" and a link to a very ambigous and controversial journal about the legality of fanart.

This happened without any alert because they stopped releasing update logs after that rebranding crysis and mass criticism.

Another thing I remembered, once again there was no notification about the change of policy that made raffles forbidden, many users were banned without warning simply because they didn't know.

Anyone can read the rules, but who does it every day?


----------



## Titanic-Wyvern (Jun 30, 2017)

Yeah, in my experience, dA does kind of suck massive ass. :V Drama, constant art theft, stupid admins, etc., it's a wonder that they are still afloat these days. I haven't encountered too many negative people either, except for when I call out tracers and/or art thieves for one fandom I'm in, but that's a whole 'nother ballpark. I honestly wouldn't use it but it's a big art site, and I know people on  there that I don't want to fall out of contact with.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 30, 2017)

This is a total non-sequitur, but why do I think the title of this thread is hilarious? XD


----------



## ShinyFloof (Jun 30, 2017)

Also, the adopts market is waaayy over saturated. Doesn't matter what your selling, or if your selling it for points or money, nobody wants it if your not "popular" or it's not a popular species. All the times I submitted adopts, people rarely bought, they just faved it and it got annoying after a while.


----------



## Blight Hyaenodon (Jul 6, 2017)

That site has to me and a few friends really changed over the years.


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jul 7, 2017)

Blight Hyaenodon said:


> That site has to me and a few friends really changed over the years.


How ? I am there only since 2014.


----------



## KurtCobain (Jul 7, 2017)

ShinyFloof said:


> Ok so I had a terrible experience on DA and it's really changed my view of the site and it's community. About a month ago, I drew a anthro rabbit with a unicorn horn and fluffy equine tail and, just because ONE trait _ just so happened t_o look like their species, another deviant come after me for having a similar character. Yep. I'm not talking about a minor disagreement either, I'm talking about I got 30+ hate comments and even got called a "butt hurt cyber bully" by someone I don't even ****ing know because my drawing looked like the one they drew. I got flamed to hell and back, and even a rant video done on me all because I pointed out that a rabbit raccoon hybrid isn't original enough to be a closed species. Keep in mind that's not even what I drew. Mine was a rabbit UNICORN hybrid. They really. tried to make me look like a horrible person. I hate this girl. She's a bitch. I even got threatened with suicide and forced to make a public apology, not to mention she called out my species in the ref for hers and still refuses to take that passive aggressive crap out of the ref. All. Because. I. Drew. Something. Similar.
> 
> I don't know what to do, I really wanna leave DA because of this, not so much because of stupid restrictions, but because of the light they painted me in, and half of DAs community is naive enough to believe it. Don't attack this person please, it's just I don't think I should be treated like a bully and art thief for making a similar character.



Well, Deviantart got people to attack me aggressively (I deserved it though, because I acted like a dick for a while on Deviantart), but here are the things that specifically pissed me off about the community back in the day (I'm better than a lot of this, including how bad I was then as of now):

-I got a callout journal for basically doing these things: 
commissioning 'controversial' art of somebody's character THAT WAS POPULAR AND NOT REALLY PERSONAL CONSIDERING IT WAS IN MANY ANIMATIONS AND ALREADY HAD A TON OF FANART, making a "proxies" joke on a livestream (I'm not on a proxy right now fyi), trolling ONE person (not even that badly, I mean all I said was "We _are _friends now!"), being aggressive after all these aggressive comments were made (I learned better now), but here's the thing: they said do not attack me, but there were a ton of hateful and manipulative comments they didn't remove, and they used their 'smart talk' to sound right because they wanted to ruin me. What they called me out for was ironically not even close to the worst stuff I was doing on Deviantart.

-I had several people bite my head off for trying to be their friend because I "was too creepy" (even though I was not _that_ creepy in all honesty, just socially awkward, and although I was a bit creepy, they were still far too aggressive about it and not willing to work with me or teach me better.)

-I had several people make false pedophile allegations and other bullshit against me because I sexually harassed a 17 year old's FURSONA _barely_ when I was younger, not even 18 myself yet (regrettable, but it still doesn't make me a pedophile wtf)

-Have people harass me in a thread where I was trying to get advice on helping a friend out of suicide, as well as on some other threads I made on the _Help With Life_ forum.

-Take year-old drama into the modern world and still try to ruin me because I did regrettable shit in the past.

-Get blocked, slandered, upon other things by various Deviants.

All-in-all:
Deviantart hasn't ruined my life, but I don't think I would really want to go back to the community it has.
It's a cess-pool full of gullible teenagers, extremely thirsty drama queens, complainheads, attention whores, fake friends, antisocial people who give others no fair chances, bullies, victims, 'victims', womanchildren, extremely oversensitive people, overly-harsh critics, manipulative cuntbags, horrible artists, narcissists, angry hipsters, upon other things.
Deviantart had destroyed my personality for a long time and always made me stressed out when I used it. I only use it now for art, commissions, requests, occasional blogging, and media discussion.

I'll just say this: Deviantart's community is worse than fucking 4chan's community. It's meaner too. 4chan just has a meaner tone, while Deviantart is meaner in a more nice-sounding way.


----------



## Blight Hyaenodon (Jul 7, 2017)

Benthehornyhyena said:


> How ? I am there only since 2014.


I was looking on there since before 2012. I think the kinds of art on there have changed or at least what the people who go there are looking for has.


----------



## LadyFromEast (Jul 9, 2017)

Benthehornyhyena said:


> How ? I am there only since 2014.



I'm a DeviantART user since 2007 and will celebrate a round decade on that site quite soon. From my point of view this place has changed drastically over all these years, even though there's also a whole 4 year period of rapid changes that ommitted me due to me not registering earlier. Back co the point though.
Around 2007 DeviantART has been a lot more difficult to browse, having less categories and browsing filters. The inboxes were a huge pain too, as only subscribed members [now called core] had the ability to turn on image previews in the inbox. It made browsing through your messages a lot longer and more tedious. There were also no previews of the journal content and so on whatsoever. You also weren't able to drag and drop anything, and the page customization features were terribly limited. 
The main page looked a lot different, and was divided into different sections - like today, where you could find most popular journals that were highlighted, people with the most pageviews during lat 24 hours, most lately joined members and most importantly, daily deviations. Those were available to view from any given place on the site, and thus were the most magnificent feature for showcasing wonderful and underappreciated art.
While the "today" page was a huge source of and bait for drama [me myself browsing it quite often just for the lulz] it made the community seem much more alive. The color scheme of the site was different as well, the logo included, and the little marks next to people's usernames. 
There was no tool for posting film on deviantart either. It was introduced a few years later.
There were no badges, and the premium membership cost 50% less [the discount was still active back then and continuously, it was discountinued only now]. There were no points either, no commission widgets, nor any widgets for that matter.
Art theft was popular, but was being taken care of really, really fast, and you didn't have to be the copyright owner to fly a report.
Journal skins were only available to premium members, and they [and the senior members, and the administrator team and volunteers] were also the only ones able to put art thumbs into their journals. Features were a precious thing back then. 
Even though the community was much smaller, it was much more warm and wemcoming. You didn't need to be encouraged into welcoming others like it is being done now. People simply did it because they wanted to. The community age [or perhaps maturity?] was much better as well. Sure, you were bound to bump into dramas and such, but there were also tons of reasonable people too, along with amazing artists that have until now abandoned their accounts in search for a better place as the site degraded.
It was easier to find quality art and commission it, and it was [from my point of view] easier to find a commissioner as well. 
People would organize tons of contests with prizes in art, money and premium memberships, sometimes deviantart merchandise. Those were done and funded not only by the staff, but by "normal" members as well. 

Today I see much more features, half of them useless or not needed at all and being only fancy add-ons, much lesser interest into the copyright affairs of the community - 90% of the reports I have flied have either been left with no reply or with a suggestion to notify the original author instead and make them fly the report. The daily deviations no more have their impact they used to have. The today page is no more. The community is much colder, there are less contests, and people are much more oriented toward selling their stuff and less about its quality. It's becoming dull. While I still love dA and won't probably leave it, not permanently, I have the feeling that it has lost its spirit until now.


----------



## Simo (Jul 9, 2017)

LadyFromEast said:


> DeviantART has been a lot more difficult to browse, having less categories and browsing filters. The inboxes were a huge pain too, as only subscribed members [now called core] had the ability to turn on image previews in the inbox. It made browsing through your messages a lot longer and more tedious. There were also no previews of the journal content and so on whatsoever. You also weren't able to drag and drop anything, and the page customization features were terribly limited.



Just as somebody who likes art, the one thing that comes to mind about that site is that its so hard to navigate, and such a hideously designed web page. I seldom even try to find anything on it, even...I can only imagine the horrors of actually using it to post!

Well, guess it has its positives, but geez, could use a little makeover in the design department. Looks like it was made in the late 90s. I'm almost surprised they don't have pop ups


----------



## LadyFromEast (Jul 9, 2017)

Simo said:


> Just as somebody who likes art, the one thing that comes to mind about that site is that its so hard to navigate, and such a hideously designed web page. I seldom even try to find anything on it, even...I can only imagine the horrors of actually using it to post!
> 
> Well, gues it has its positives, but geez, could use a little makeover in the design department. Looks like it was made in the late 90s. I'm almost surprised they don't have pop ups



As a matter of fact, being now a core / premium user, you can get the option of having pop-up messages in your browser whenever someone interacts with you or your art.


----------



## Simo (Jul 9, 2017)

LadyFromEast said:


> As a matter of fact, being now a core / premium user, you can get the option of having pop-up messages in your browser whenever someone interacts with you or your art.



Ha! I knew it! I hope the new window is all sparkly, around the edges, too!


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jul 9, 2017)

Simo said:


> Just as somebody who likes art, the one thing that comes to mind about that site is that its so hard to navigate, and such a hideously designed web page. I seldom even try to find anything on it, even...I can only imagine the horrors of actually using it to post!
> 
> Well, guess it has its positives, but geez, could use a little makeover in the design department. Looks like it was made in the late 90s. I'm almost surprised they don't have pop ups


You think ? I think it's pretty. Even prettier than FA to me !


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 9, 2017)

DA sucks.
FA sucks.
Weasyl sucks.
Here sucks.

Pitter-patter-it-don't-matter, just pick the lesser of the evils and be happy with what you've got...


----------



## Simo (Jul 9, 2017)

KurtCobain said:


> Deviantart hasn't ruined my life, but I don't think I would really want to go back to the community it has.
> It's a cess-pool full of gullible teenagers, extremely thirsty drama queens, complainheads, attention whores, fake friends, antisocial people who give others no fair chances, bullies, victims, 'victims', womanchildren, extremely oversensitive people, overly-harsh critics, manipulative cuntbags, horrible artists, narcissists, angry hipsters, upon other things.
> Deviantart had destroyed my personality for a long time and always made me stressed out when I used it. I only use it now for art, commissions, requests, occasional blogging, and media discussion.
> 
> I'll just say this: Deviantart's community is worse than fucking 4chan's community. It's meaner too. 4chan just has a meaner tone, while Deviantart is meaner in a more nice-sounding way.



Huh. Now I wanna make T-shirts that say, "Deviantart Ruined My Life"...and sell 'em on DA


----------



## DarkShadow777 (Jul 10, 2017)

So I gotta assume is normal that people complains about Renamon porn and spanking stuff on DA?

Wooow... In my times, people used to accept porn without complaining... where is humanity going? :V


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 10, 2017)

5 pages in and all I can think of is the comic mini-series that akreon made a few years ago on the subject.



Spoiler: DeviantArt Loves You, 1/6














Spoiler: DeviantArt Loves You, 2/6













Spoiler: DeviantArt Loves You, 3/6 (NSFW)













Spoiler: DeviantArt Loves You, 4/6













Spoiler: DeviantArt Loves You, 5/6













Spoiler: DeviantArt Loves You, 6/6










The punchline at the end is just magnificent however, and serves quite well to highlight what this entire discussion amounts to in the end.


----------



## LumeKat (Jul 11, 2017)

Before anyone says "get a life and be kewl" I still believe people should complain about things that don't work anywhere they wish, especially when copyrights are involved. Keeping your mouth shut about everything results in... poland.


----------



## modfox (Jul 11, 2017)

KOOL!


----------



## lupi900 (Jul 11, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> DA sucks.
> FA sucks.
> Weasyl sucks.
> Here sucks.
> ...



Oh so your the bitter kind that think there are no good websites?. Sofurry is trash no matter what i did, /r/Furry is full immature assholes where discussion is a joke while weasyl/here have been great. 

You must be fun at parties...


----------



## modfox (Jul 11, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> Oh so your the bitter kind that think there are no good websites?. Sofurry is trash no matter what i did, /r/Furry is full immature assholes where discussion is a joke while weasyl/here have been great.
> 
> You must be fun at parties...


oh boy... yes he is. when it comes to party's he is the best...... it a fox thing


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 11, 2017)

LumeKat said:


> Before anyone says "get a life and be kewl" I still believe people should complain about things that don't work anywhere they wish, especially when copyrights are involved. Keeping your mouth shut about everything results in... poland.


I want to agree with you, but I have little confidence in fellow users when it comes to them actually knowing what they're talking about. Many of those people also see fit to complain just for the sake of having something to complain about, which in turn makes it harder for the people with _legitimate_ complaints to actually be heard.

I'm a broken record on the matter, but DeviantArt is little more than a gallery service and a social network; its primary obligation is solely to provide its users with the means to publicly present their work and receive feedback in return. Users who are that concerned about their IPs should not be so foolish as to assume that this gallery service will automatically police and protect their copyright claims for them, and should instead be pro-active in handling that on their own.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 11, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> Oh so your the bitter kind that think there are no good websites?. Sofurry is trash no matter what i did, /r/Furry is full immature assholes where discussion is a joke while weasyl/here have been great.
> 
> You must be fun at parties...


No, I'm the kind that is aware that not every place will cater to your every specific need/want and knows when to settle for what is best.

And yes, I'm a riot at parties. Like modfox said...it's a fox thing.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 12, 2017)

The idiots amuse me greatly.

For instance, I recently had some chap, whose account has since been deactivated, post a comment, consisting of a vomiting icon repeated 6 times, on the image my avatar is derived from. I just think it's hilarious that, of all the things buddy could be puking his guts over, it's the clean picture of an armour-plated battle dragon that does him in.


----------



## ShinyFloof (Jul 21, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> The idiots amuse me greatly.
> 
> For instance, I recently had some chap, whose account has since been deactivated, post a comment, consisting of a vomiting icon repeated 6 times, on the image my avatar is derived from. I just think it's hilarious that, of all the things buddy could be puking his guts over, it's the clean picture of an armour-plated battle dragon that does him in.



Theres the whole closed species thing that ruined DA for me (kinda). Whos to say you cant draw something without paying for it? Nintendo is one of the most sue happy companies in the world, and they DO NOT care if you were to draw a rabbit-like creature with ribbons and even call it Sylveon for your own personal, non-commercial use. They will not kick in your door, they will not send their executives after you. Why? Because real-world corporations realize thats childish and charging every Pokemon fan for an MYO slot just to be able to draw a Sylveon is ridiculous and not worth the trouble in the long run if no money is being made. People are allowed to do that. You are allowed free reign with what you wanna draw. Yet draw a different imaginary animal that is owned by some kid on the internet rather than a big company? How DARE you! You didnt pay to make your own! Your going down, kid. Like I offered basically my soul for a CS I wanted ( it was a slot mind you, not even an actual design) and still got rejected, because "imma hoarder of imaginary food dogs" basically is why they didnt give it to me, they were being EXTREMELY picky.


----------



## Junkerfox (Jul 21, 2017)

DeviantFart


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 22, 2017)

ShinyFloof said:


> Theres the whole closed species thing that ruined DA for me (kinda). Whos to say you cant draw something without paying for it? Nintendo is one of the most sue happy companies in the world, and they DO NOT care if you were to draw a rabbit-like creature with ribbons and even call it Sylveon for your own personal, non-commercial use. They will not kick in your door, they will not send their executives after you. Why? Because real-world corporations realize thats childish and charging every Pokemon fan for an MYO slot just to be able to draw a Sylveon is ridiculous and not worth the trouble in the long run if no money is being made. People are allowed to do that. You are allowed free reign with what you wanna draw. Yet draw a different imaginary animal that is owned by some kid on the internet rather than a big company? How DARE you! You didnt pay to make your own! Your going down, kid. Like I offered basically my soul for a CS I wanted ( it was a slot mind you, not even an actual design) and still got rejected, because "imma hoarder of imaginary food dogs" basically is why they didnt give it to me, they were being EXTREMELY picky.




...Oookay? I don't see how that's relevant to the post you quoted.

Regardless, people tend to have double-standards on the matter, complaining about copyright laws being unfair while simultaneously wanting to lord over their own IPs with an iron fist. It's unfortunately rather common for such loud-mouths to forget that the "fair use" clause in copyright laws are a deliberate loophole so long as it falls within certain criteria.

And it's certainly not endemic to overzealous artists on DeviantArt, given what film critics like Doug Walker have had to put up with from Hollywood-based studios.


----------



## ShinyFloof (Jul 22, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> ...Oookay? I don't see how that's relevant to the post you quoted.
> 
> Regardless, people tend to have double-standards on the matter, complaining about copyright laws being unfair while simultaneously wanting to lord over their own IPs with an iron fist. It's unfortunately rather common for such loud-mouths to forget that the "fair use" clause in copyright laws are a deliberate loophole so long as it falls within certain criteria.
> 
> And it's certainly not endemic to overzealous artists on DeviantArt, given what film critics like Doug Walker have had to put up with from Hollywood-based studios.



Come to think of it, this wasn't as relevant as I thought. I will be making a thread about this as its a separate issue and needs its own thread since this one has become less than relevant. 

People in Hollywood do this too? I was hoping it was limited to online communities like DA.


----------



## Howzok (Jul 22, 2017)

well damn. that's just quaint. iv'e no interest in mlp, but your case is extreme. *tips hat*


----------



## ShinyFloof (Jul 22, 2017)

Howzok said:


> well damn. that's just quaint. iv'e no interest in mlp, but your case is extreme. *tips hat*



Ikr? It was back in May but I'm still kinda pissed about this.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 22, 2017)

ShinyFloof said:


> Come to think of it, this wasn't as relevant as I thought. I will be making a thread about this as its a separate issue and needs its own thread since this one has become less than relevant.


Send me the link when you have it up. Copyright matters are a passive interest of mine.


> People in Hollywood do this too? I was hoping it was limited to online communities like DA.


It was practically the reason why Doug started the WTFU (Where's The Fair Use?) hashtag a while ago. A large number of his movie review videos have been flagged with takedown notices in the past solely on account of using video clips from those movies, sometimes without even mention of that detail (thanks to Youtube's automated reporting services.)


----------



## ShinyFloof (Jul 22, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Send me the link when you have it up. Copyright matters are a passive interest of mine.
> 
> It was practically the reason why Doug started the WTFU (Where's The Fair Use?) hashtag a while ago. A large number of his movie review videos have been flagged with takedown notices in the past solely on account of using video clips from those movies, sometimes without even mention of that detail (thanks to Youtube's automated reporting services.)



forums.furaffinity.net: Your Opinion On Closed Species Culture

Theres the thread. Its pretty interesting so far, everybody brought up good points


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 6, 2017)

> Redacted by staff



First step is not linking their page. Just describe the situation and people can help, we don't need to single any one out.


----------



## ShinyFloof (Aug 6, 2017)

> Redacted by staff



Yeah those are exactly the types of tartlets (DA users)  I can't stand. I think people like them is why Deviant art is dying as a whole. I don't agree with linking their page here that might encourage white knighting which makes things worse for everyone.
In this case I'm not sure what to do,  have you tried explaining your side of things to everyone involved in this? Like the person above me said,  could you explain what's happening without dropping any names? We would be happy to help you out,  we just need more details


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 6, 2017)

AdultBabyTheThird said:


> I know people are witch hunting me and my content just because [they don't] agree with me, What do I do...?


I can't say I'm much help there. Engaging in taboo and controversy in the public forum is always going to draw flak from haters in general, let alone moral guardians and puritanical zealots who abhor what you and your work represent in their eyes (a touch of irony on a site called *Deviant*Art.)

The safest method would be to block the individual and report any further harassment to the staff. That does require that you play it safe as well however, so as to not dig yourself a hole that others can use to legitimately bury you.


----------



## AdultBabyTheThird (Aug 6, 2017)

ShinyFloof said:


> Yeah those are exactly the types of tartlets (DA users)  I can't stand. I think people like them is why Deviant art is dying as a whole. I don't agree with linking their page here that might encourage white knighting which makes things worse for everyone.
> In this case I'm not sure what to do,  have you tried explaining your side of things to everyone involved in this? Like the person above me said,  could you explain what's happening without dropping any names? We would be happy to help you out,  we just need more details



I am just adding their name to give my comment legitimacy


----------



## ShinyFloof (Aug 14, 2017)

AdultBabyTheThird said:


> I am just adding their name to give my comment legitimacy



Ah I understand that,  but at the same time it could be considered a call out. Sorry that happened to you though


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 14, 2017)

DeviantART lost its charm from 2015. I've been on that site for 3 years and the community has changed a lot. 
I would make a similar species just to mess with these overly controlling money hungry deviants. They're likely padding their tears with hundred dollar bills thinking they're going to starve and go homeless because one person didn't pay them $100 for a basic trait. 
Better yet, make my own character with said traits, then tell them to grow a pair when they get upset and send empty threats.


----------



## ShinyFloof (Aug 14, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> DeviantART lost its charm from 2015. I've been on that site for 3 years and the community has changed a lot.
> I would make a similar species just to mess with these overly controlling money hungry deviants. They're likely padding their tears with hundred dollar bills thinking they're going to starve and go homeless because one person didn't pay them $100 for a basic trait.
> Better yet, make my own character with said traits, then tell them to grow a pair when they get upset and send empty threats.



I love this reply. DA is nothing like it was in the old days. I am in a similar situation. About a month or two ago,  I made my own Pomcake without buying a slot.  I saw the species and liked it, lost a trade but really wanted to make one.  So I made one.  Thing is I'm afraid to post it anywhere without getting tons of hate,  threats and even sue threats and being told how "illegal" and "copywritten" it is. Of course it'd be all just empty threats but I don't want people to hate me for making a character just because I didn't buy some dumb MYO slot.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 14, 2017)

ShinyFloof said:


> I love this reply. DA is nothing like it was in the old days. I am in a similar situation. About a month or two ago,  I made my own Pomcake without buying a slot.  I saw the species and liked it, lost a trade but really wanted to make one.  So I made one.  Thing is I'm afraid to post it anywhere without getting tons of hate,  threats and even sue threats and being told how "illegal" and "copywritten" it is. Of course it'd be all just empty threats but I don't want people to hate me for making a character just because I didn't buy some dumb MYO slot.


They would have to have a copyright seal on the brand to sue you, however, copyright only protects the brand. The only way a court would take such a case into consideration is if said violator made a dangerously similar copy AND tried to sell it off as an original thing. Most would get thrown out of court. 
I can't help you with the hate part, but just realize the majority of people who attack people over an overpriced food dog species is either younger than 14, white knights looking for pats from the species owner, and kids with no understanding of creativity.


----------



## ShinyFloof (Aug 14, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> They would have to have a copyright seal on the brand to sue you, however, copyright only protects the brand. The only way a court would take such a case into consideration is if said violator made a dangerously similar copy AND tried to sell it off as an original thing. Most would get thrown out of court.
> I can't help you with the hate part, but just realize the majority of people who attack people over an overpriced food dog species is either younger than 14, white knights looking for pats from the species owner, and kids with no understanding of creativity.



True,  it's incredibly immature to send hate/white knight over a dessert dog. I think it's ridiculous to even HAVE to worry about getting hate just for wanting to make a character. Closed species groups love to spout off how illegal it is to just draw your own, but if you're not selling it,  they CANNOT do anything about it legally.

EDIT: For those who say it's art theft,  unless your stealing someone else's completed work, specific design, or character, no theft has been committed.


----------



## MK_Wizard (Jan 25, 2019)

All I remember is that when I went there, it caused me nothing but anxiety. Maybe I was immature too, but even with that, it was very toxic. You couldn't just not like something peacefully without "offending" anyone. In the end, my page got polluted with trolls and my watchers would get chased off. I've finally moved on from it, but I am NEVER going back there because from what I've seen, I grew up and it didn't. It's a shame really because I did meet good people there and there were a lot of great artists. The problem is that the people who were there to cause nothing but trouble dominated. This is why this place has my respect. I can like and not like certain things peacefully without people taking it as a personal attack because around here, everything is built on love and respect.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 25, 2019)

Appropriate meme time.


----------



## MK_Wizard (Jan 25, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Appropriate meme time.
> 
> View attachment 52968



I don't know about meme, but all I know is that the experience is like night and day. I admit, I'm a pretty bashful and private person who likes SFW stuff only unless it is an artistic nude kind of like those Greek statues, but even then, artistic nude is not quite the same as NSFW. The point is, I say "I'm not into this kind of stuff. I prefer SFW art thanks" and people are cool with it. Heck, they'll even still give MY art a chance! Bless the respect this site has for people.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 25, 2019)

MK_Wizard said:


> I don't know about meme, but all I know is that the experience is like night and day. I admit, I'm a pretty bashful and private person who likes SFW stuff only unless it is an artistic nude kind of like those Greek statues, but even then, artistic nude is not quite the same as NSFW. The point is, I say "I'm not into this kind of stuff. I prefer SFW art thanks" and people are cool with it. Heck, they'll even still give MY art a chance! Bless the respect this site has for people.


He means the necro post you made.


----------



## luffy (Jan 29, 2019)

Locking because necro.


----------

